# think its a fledgling collared dove in uk. help!



## animalloverwith3kids (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello everyone, im a newbie so be patient lol. 
as my username suggests i do love any animal regardless of any stigma it may have, so when a friend called to tell me she had an injured pigeon in her garden i offered to take a look. When i got there it was huddled in a heap in the middle of her garden. i offered it some seed and water and left it till the evening but it was still there having not touched the seed or water and barely moved. id already checked for nearby nests or any parental interest but neither were apparent. 
Not wanting the poor thing to be eaten in the night i took it home to return in the morning. again nothing happened parent wise. 
that evening i decided to take care of it so i tried getting it to eat some seed, i sprinkled it onto a towel and began 'pecking' with my finger. after a while it seemed to be warming to the idea of this nutter eating with its finger lol! it is now eating ok, though not very much and its taking water when offered. 
Im not 100% on its age but it still has its tail feathers in its shafts halfway up. it has downy feathers under its wings. it did after a few attempts know how to eat seed itself, as before that i was putting seed into its beak and it would eat it (this was only for the first day) 
The bird has an injury to a leg ie a limp, but it is weight baring and it can grip so hoping just some rest will heal it. 
id just like to know that im doing the right thing for it and if anything im doing is wrong. ive already been looking at dovecotes for it as with all this care i worry it wont integrate fully bk into the wild. 
so, any advise is greatly appreciated. fingers crossed for this lovely little bird!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Thanks for rescuing this bird. It would be good if you could post a pic - though it sounds like it's a collared dove.

This is a link to a page on collared doves, please take a look

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/collareddove.htm

Calcium deficiency is quite common, and the tail feathers you mention may be what's referred to as 'pipey' feathers.

If you send address using private message, we can send some calcium + vit D3 syrup (which we use for these problems in doves).

Please also check the link for rescue facilities, to see if there's a 'pigeon friendly' one near you

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm


----------



## animalloverwith3kids (Apr 5, 2011)

O.k that was very useful. 
i dont know why but i cant load a photo on 
the only way i can describe the tail feathers is that they look like the ends closest to the skin are encased in a very small straw, but with each passing day bits are falling off to reveal more feather, actually i dont think there is very much left at all now. 
'bell' as the kids have named it, is perching now so the leg injury has improved. it was'nt able to do that when i bought it home. 
my only concerns now are that it cant fly. is that because of the feathers not being complete, or something else?? also i jus want reassurance that its getting the correct diet. if you know an easy way to load a pic i will do it asap. thanks x

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=352078&id=711977288&l=ef7983dcde

not sure if you can c it but have a go


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This is a common condition in fledgeling collared doves that hatch before June in the UK. Their feathers will normally not be like that, they come out of their sheaths when they are very small feathers. I should be OK with proper feeding and calcium supplements, should be able to fly eventually too. The leg injury is probably also caused by lack of calcium and vitamin D3. If you could let it get some natural sunlight that will help.

Can you look inside its beak, see that the mouth is clean without any deposits that look solid and cheesy? You will probably find that the beak is rubbery, this is another sign of calcium deficiency. 

If you can see *this Facebook photo*, it is of another dove with "pipey" feathers at Folly Wildlife Rescue.

He looks quite well developed so should be OK with wild bird seed...you could add a few sunflower hearts and crumbled peanuts as a treat.


----------



## animalloverwith3kids (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks. 
the mouth is very clean, also the beak is hard, but a little rubbery to the touch. would a cuttle fish scraped into his seed do the trick or will i need to get something stronger?? if so how do i get it?? 
he defo seems much stronger today, hes been flapping his wings like a goodun and his appetite is huge for such a teeny bird lol!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

As I said, if you private message or email an address to me or to Feefo, we can send some calcium supplement, which is a sure way to get the calcium/D3 into him.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Give him the cuttlefish, that will help. *Calcivet* is best.


----------



## animalloverwith3kids (Apr 5, 2011)

hi, got the calcium. how do i give it to the bird? does it go in his water? thanks for sending it so quickly!!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

The calcium is 

10 milliliters per litre of water

or

2 drops per 100 grams of bodyweight (that would be *0.1* ml) dispensed with syringe. If bird weighs up to 100gram, give that dose, if heavier adjust dose to fit.

Once daily for a few days (will check how long feefo gave it for)


----------



## animalloverwith3kids (Apr 5, 2011)

O.k thankyou. Will start that now. 
he is sitting in the garden now getting some sunlight (also has shady area). 
when will i know it is ready for release? and how do i go about doing it. Sorry, im being a pain up the backside now lol


----------

